# Pregnancy diet



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

What is the best over all food for my dog while pregnant? She is currently on bluebuffalo. Also hear its best to switch to a puppy chow in last few weeks before birth?


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

The best advice I've ever heard regarding feeding a pregnant bitch is let her free feed and if she isn't eating enough then u nee. To start supplimenting. I've heard decent things about blue buffalo although I do taste of the wild. I think it's better quality for not a big difference in pay but I hear that varies by area too. Some ppl say to switch her over to puppy food a few weeks before she shells but if you have her on an all life stages food like totw you dint need to change the food, but be sure to offer as much as she wants and monitor how much she is actually eating. If it isn't at least as much as normal then you need a new game plan.


----------

